# Why would Hyatt Kaanapali be in RCI



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi 

We do not own yet, but are looking at Hyatt or Hilton for our first purchase... I was looking at both RCI and II to see what is in the directories (knowing that I am not looking at real time availability as we do not have a membership yet . While looking at a RCI, I noticed they have the Hyatt Kaanapali listed... I thought that Hyatt's are a part of II... is there a way for Hyatt to be a part of RCI? And would Hilton properties ever be a part of II?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 14, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Hi
> 
> We do not own yet, but are looking at Hyatt or Hilton for our first purchase... I was looking at both RCI and II to see what is in the directories (knowing that I am not looking at real time availability as we do not have a membership yet . While looking at a RCI, I noticed they have the Hyatt Kaanapali listed... I thought that Hyatt's are a part of II... is there a way for Hyatt to be a part of RCI? And would Hilton properties ever be a part of II?
> Thanks!



RCI also offers exchanges into some hotels. See these old threads:
Hyatt Hotels in RCI ?? (2009) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104006
Hyatt Maui - an RCI Exchange? (2010) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115405
RCI Hotel Units in Inventory (2010) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118247

Some HGVC affiliates have dual membership in RCI & II. See this old thread
HGVC affiliate resorts - which are dual listed with II and RCI? (2007) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59539


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 14, 2014)

See links to sightings below 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207452&highlight=hotels
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188287&highlight=hotels
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161954&highlight=hotels
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181473&highlight=hotels


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you... Had not expected to see hotels in RCI!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2014)

There are quite a few hotels currently in RCI but only available to Platinum members.  

It's actually worth the extra money to have the Platinum membership [for me].  For example, my son is going to a wedding in San Diego, and they need to be in the area for several days.  There is a nice hotel available for his dates.  But it's costly at 75K points, which equates to $1,000 for the week total.  It's the Hyatt Regency Mission Bay Spa.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 14, 2014)

Are the hotels ever available for cash or only for trade?


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 14, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are quite a few hotels currently in RCI but only available to Platinum members.
> 
> It's actually worth the extra money to have the Platinum membership [for me].  For example, my son is going to a wedding in San Diego, and they need to be in the area for several days.  There is a nice hotel available for his dates.  But it's costly at 75K points, which equates to $1,000 for the week total.  It's the Hyatt Regency Mission Bay Spa.



So I guess that begs the question: is that any better than going straight to the hotel chain website, or using an engine like Booking.com, Kayak, etc.? It could be in this case, but it doesn't seem RCI for hotels is an efficient use of time or points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know what a hotel accommodation costs in San Diego for fall, but I would bet a person could use Kayak and get a good deal.


----------

